# kittens.........



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

still not here!!!! wispa is now the size of a house, and it struggling to roll over :lol:

her sides are now hard and the kittens bless them are squishing out. 
she has till next thursday to have them or will be going in for a c-section


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you don't have too much longer to wait


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

lol I hope so for her sake, she is the size of a house lol


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

wispa does not want her dinner tonight, at all, might smell it but not wanting to eat, which is so unlike her, was cleaning alot earlier, but not so much now, hopefully she is getting there, although still 5 days to go


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

wispa does not want her dinner tonight, at all, might smell it but not wanting to eat, which is so unlike her, was cleaning alot earlier, but not so much now, hopefully she is getting there, although still 5 days to go


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish she would hurry up!! I am checking this page everyday now!!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

so do I, after every one placing bets she would have them tonight, what did she go and do..... EAT! AGHHHH
well if she has not had them a week today, we will have them delivered via a c-section.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

im waiting to see pictures when they are born as the mummy looks very much like shadow and lightnings mummy and the possible dad also looks like their dad... mini shadow and lightning on the wayy


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't wait to see what they look like, 4 days till due date   I am working today sat, and sunday so no doubt she will pick when I am at work lol x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_keep us posted, make sure the camera is at the ready._


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

have no idea where my camera is, think I lost it when I moved house, but I have an iphone so its all good  
At the end of the day no matter what they look like they will be gorgeous, just worried how many are going to come out lol.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

:'( STILL no kittens!
wispa looked like some thing out of the film alien today, the kittens were going mad, her whole stomach looked like a mexican wave!
swear they are saying, HEY there is a party in here and we are not comming out any time soon


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ONE MORE DAY TILL DUE DATE!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
atm, she is using my foot as a pillow and purring on it, and woke up on the sofa to see her standing next to the sofa nose against mine, made me jump :yikes:.

What I did wish to know though is, how many days can I let her go over, before taking her into be induced/c section


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are absolutely sure about the due date, then 70 days after 1st mating seems to be the cut-off for c-section. I've never heard of a cat being induced.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

they can be given pitocin (sp?) to induce contractions, 
I am not 100% but within a day or two, so next week ill have to take her in then?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

how about u just ask wispa very nicely to hurry the hell up


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I have asked her nicely for weeks! lol


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

she has really dirty nipple bases ? is this normal? they are not sore when I touch them, to hot or inflamed, just dirty :S

also she has a little leaking again today, so I am hoping it progresses into some thing alot more!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

It seems like wispas been pregnant for years like a elephant...Hope when she does deliver that things go smoothly for her & her babies,Shouldn't be too be long now!!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

lol 9 weeks today, does seem to have lasted forever though, and still not seeming to want to have them, looks like I will be shelling out for a c section


----------



## ImbackAlly (Mar 12, 2012)

Any new news on Wispa and her kittens?? <3


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

He had one little boy called Harry. I did start another post named kittens!!! Few photos in there,
One was a big shock we were expecting closer to 5 haha!!!


----------

